# Constant Dreams?



## Sparrow (Nov 21, 2008)

Hello all,

Has anyone ever _suddenly_ started to dream _all _the time? I really should clarify though.
In all my time (half a lifetime) I've recalled maybe a dream or two every 2 month's or so if that, good and bad. Then since around last April or so I started dreaming all the time when sleeping, every night and remembering them. If I wake up with broken sleep (nothing new) 3 times a night I will recall 3 separate dreams. A 20 minute catnap on a Sunday same thing. I remember everything and the memories are vivid people and situations from 40 years ago to 1 day ago. These dreams are always different and are not usually nightmares (thank God!), and always happen when I sleep.

This has been going on for half a year or more now every night and completely baffles me.

Oh I checked the usual suspects  , but everything is static around that time frame. No new meds or cessation, no crisis/stress, family, alcohol, drugs, relationships, relocation, job, lifestyle, absolutely nothing.

I did have a small weight gain around that time that I've kept for the first time but that's all I can come up with short of mid-life brain damage or changes. I also searched the forum but couldn't find too much except REM and non-REM.

It's kind of embarrassing and creepy to me somehow. Anyone have this happen?


----------



## Jazzey (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi Sparrow, 

This has happened to me in recent times.  And I agree, it is a little disconcerting to remember every detail of the dream.  But I'm afraid I can't offer you a reason for it.  I either have the dreams, with vivid recall or, I have no dreams at all and, I think mine depend on the stress levels....

Lately, and even more disconcerting, I have the same dream repeatedly over the course of several nights.  My greater concern is that, when I'm particularly stressed, I tend to sleep walk a little...In the past, I've physically left an apartment to go check the mail, in my sleep??  

I'm sorry that I can't offer you any real comfort other than to say that you're not alone....

Good night.


----------



## Sparrow (Nov 21, 2008)

H Jazzey,

My dreams are not repetitive or recurring in nature, even the simplest stress you touch upon could be a factor I suppose. But that's a pickle I usually throw away most days. (or try too!)


----------



## Jazzey (Nov 21, 2008)

...Well, I hope your sleep tonight won't be affected by dreams.  Some would say that you should start a journal... There might be a message in there somewhere?


----------



## sister-ray (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi sparrow,,

When I do get some sleep I dream and very vivid dreams, and when I fall to sleep in the day, I have these very vivid dreams too, its almost like Im in a movie filming what I am seeing, very often just watching things, floating past and through things, things from my past or things I dont understand. Sometimes in the day I can still hear my birds and the noise outside its like Im still aware but still dreaming. I can remember my dreams clearly on waking and use to write them down, Ive even had dreams of floating around my flat or around my friends house. I actually enjoy my dreams,, and as long as they are not nightmares and upsetting you I wouldnt worry about them.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 21, 2008)

Everyone dreams, whether or not you recall them when you wake up.

1. If you're sleeping more lightly or restlessly than usual, you will remember more of your dreams, probably because they occur during a lighter stage of sleep (e.g., stages 1-3 rather than 4).

2. Some medications, including SSRIs, will make your dreams seem more vivid (they do not change the content of your dreams, just the vividness or intensity) and, as a result, you may recall more of the content of your dreams when you awake.


----------



## Sparrow (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks everybody,

In searching previous posts, I did come across a similiar one by Sister-Ray.

But like you say SR...


> as long as they are not nightmares and upsetting you I wouldnt worry about them


Yep, that's what I figure. Say, that's nice and then just ignore them.

Thanks again.


----------



## dont be crazy (Nov 23, 2008)

hi just curious DR Baxter how can you know that some meds can make dreams more vivid but not change there content. 
the vivid part i can see how it would be easy to know but the content. how do you know this. i mean no disrespect to you or anything by asking this.  i just really would like to know.
i imagain there have been some kind of studies? but how the heck can weather the content of a persons dreams have changed for any reason be studied or even knowen.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 23, 2008)

There are no studies that I know of - I'm basing this on my own observations over the years combined with my knowledge of the psychology of sleep and dreaming.


----------



## dont be crazy (Nov 23, 2008)

thanks for the quick reply DR Baxter. wow u are up early to


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 23, 2008)

Yes, having a bit of trouble with insomnia lately.


----------

